# Usb Stick hat plötzlich 15GB weniger Speicher?



## cinogen (8. September 2012)

*Usb Stick hat plötzlich 15GB weniger Speicher?*

Hallo,

ich hab gerade mal wieder mein 16GB Usb 2.0 Stick rausgekramt um Windows 8 auf meinem Netbook zu installieren. 
Nun hatte dieser USB Stick bis jetzt immer 16GB, steht auch drauf(bzw praktisch dann knapp unter 15), 
nun passen dort noch 678 MB drauf.(?) 
Habs mit einem USB Linux probiert (auf einem anderen Stick der nicht genug Speicher für Win8 hat), mit einem Disk-Eraser, defragmentieren, formatieren, nichts hilft. 
Als letztes(bevor der Speicher weg war) hab ich damit eine BetaVersion von OpenSuse Live gebootet, die theoretisch auch noch drauf wäre, wenn nicht der Speicher verschwunden wäre^^ 
Fällt da jemandem ein Tool ein? Meine letzte Erklärung wäre jetzt noch dass OpenSuse eine versteckte Partition auf dem Usb Stick erstellt hat, wäre mir allerdings neu dass das funktioniert.    

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten,
LG


----------



## christian.pitt (8. September 2012)

*AW: Usb Stick hat plötzlich 15GB weniger Speicher?*

such mal in windows 8 "partititon" - dann müsste dann "Festplattenpartitionen erstellen und formatieren" kommen
und hier dann deinen usb stick auswählen

dann sag uns mal, was da steht! 

ps: hatte bei meinem usb-stick dasselbe problem - musste ihn dann einschicken


----------



## Research (8. September 2012)

*AW: Usb Stick hat plötzlich 15GB weniger Speicher?*

Mal formatieren. E$in gutes tool ist das HP USB Format Tool.

Wenn das nichts bringt: EInschicken.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2012)

*AW: Usb Stick hat plötzlich 15GB weniger Speicher?*

Kann sein dass sich die Speicherbausteine verabschiedet haben. Dann hilft nur noch umtauschen.


----------



## hbf878 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Usb Stick hat plötzlich 15GB weniger Speicher?*



> Als letztes(bevor der Speicher weg war) hab ich damit eine BetaVersion von OpenSuse Live gebootet


hast du dabei vllt mehrere patitionen auf dem stick erstellt? mit linux geht das, von windows kann dann aber immer nur die erste partition geleesen werden. 


hbf


----------



## tomcat18 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Usb Stick hat plötzlich 15GB weniger Speicher?*

Denke auch, dass da zusätzliche Partitionen drauf sind. Geh mal in die Systemsteuerung, dort dann Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung. Dann siehst du alle Laufwerke (auch den Stick) und kannst die Partitionierung wieder ändern. Backup von den Daten die momentan drauf sind nicht vergessen, wenn du noch was davon brauchst!


----------



## hbf878 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Usb Stick hat plötzlich 15GB weniger Speicher?*



tomcat18 schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass da zusätzliche Partitionen drauf sind. Geh mal in die Systemsteuerung, dort dann Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung. Dann siehst du alle Laufwerke (auch den Stick) und kannst die Partitionierung wieder ändern. Backup von den Daten die momentan drauf sind nicht vergessen, wenn du noch was davon brauchst!


ich glaube, dass man nichtmal in der datenträgerverwaltung die anderen patitionen sehen kann. das kann man afaik nur unter linux zurückändern...

hbf


----------



## AMD_Fanboy (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Usb Stick hat plötzlich 15GB weniger Speicher?*

Solltest du das Problem mal haben wieder oder es ist immer noch dann nehme den Stick und schließe diesen an dein Android Smartphone an den Android gehört zur Linux Familie und kann damit auch diese Unsichtbare Partition löschen gehe einfach wenn der stick dran ist in die Speicher Einstellungen und Formatiere den USB Stick per Smartphone danach hast du wieder den normalen speicher, bei mir hat es so geklappt


----------



## Netter_Support (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Usb Stick hat plötzlich 15GB weniger Speicher?*

Führt der CMD Befehl hier nicht auch zum Ziel?
- diskpart
- list disk
- select disk (der USB Stick (z.B select disk 3)
- clean
- create primary partition
- select partition=1
- active
- format fs=fat32 QUICK 
- assign

Probier mal aus, dafür brauchst nichts runterladen und installieren.


----------



## Ebrithil (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Usb Stick hat plötzlich 15GB weniger Speicher?*



Netter_Support schrieb:


> Führt der CMD Befehl hier nicht auch zum Ziel?
> - diskpart
> - list disk
> - select disk (der USB Stick (z.B select disk 3)
> ...


Sollte funktionieren, mach ich immer so. CMD als Admin starten nicht vergessen


----------



## Netter_Support (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Usb Stick hat plötzlich 15GB weniger Speicher?*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Sollte funktionieren, mach ich immer so. CMD als Admin starten nicht vergessen



CMD als Admin starten, und es heißt "create partition primary" anstelle von "create primary partition".

Dann sind wir uns ja einig


----------



## maxl96 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Usb Stick hat plötzlich 15GB weniger Speicher?*

Etwas spät, findet ihr nicht?


----------



## Research (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Usb Stick hat plötzlich 15GB weniger Speicher?*

ALternativ mal GPARTED unter Linux oder als GPARTED-Live booten.


----------



## Nathenhale (18. April 2016)

*AW: Usb Stick hat plötzlich 15GB weniger Speicher?*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Sollte funktionieren, mach ich immer so. CMD als Admin starten nicht vergessen


Btw: hatt bei mir geklappt also mal danke an dieser Stelle


----------

